# I should be more dishonest >.<



## Akasha (Apr 8, 2010)

Ugh. My contract is 'Unknown as to how long it will continue for' 
Could be tomorrow, could be in 3 months time. 
Otherhalf is out of work. Buying of house fell through last year and cant buy or rent until have jobs. 

If i was dishonest, I would be a ripe old age of 21, id have 3 lovely (out of control little brats) children, have a 4 bed council house. And both me and other half would earn more money in disability benefits (obviously elaberate, because of potential hypo cant work ect) and child tax then we would working. 

Darn, im in the wrong line of work.


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 8, 2010)

Whilst I understand that your situation must be hard and uncontrollable, please be aware that not everyone that ends up in a council house or on benefits is the persons/families fault.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 8, 2010)

Over 30 years ago when hubby and I were looking for a place to live a council official said if we turned up at the housing offices with half a dozen children and a dependent relative we'd go to the top of the housing list. We never did go back!


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2010)

We are in the process of moving at the moment as the place we have now is to small, it is very soul destroying when the people getting the empty houses around here, they have been in the country 5 minutes.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to work for an agency, and during the process of interviewing a gentleman, i had to ask him why he hadnt worked for 25 years. 
His responce was 'well you see, i have diabetes and cant find suitable work. i doubt you will find me any but i had to come so the job centre will pay me' 

I had to walk out or i would have killed him. 

And pinkpig,
I am aware that its not always the persons fault, and i dont mind if they try. Its the one who generaly cant be arsed and get everything that annoys me.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi ...

I'm sorry to here about your work contract coming to an end soon ..  .. I can fully understand how frustrating the situation you and your OH find yourselves in through no fault of your own .. Hopefully it won't be to long before you find jobs and another home that you can buy.

However the part about being dishonest, claiming benefits etc is slightly unfair .. I can draw on my own life to set the record straight .. yes I agree some people do milk the system for all the can get, granted I have seen it done .. But me, no ... Its a damn struggle .. I'm a single parent, was married but divorce him, as he favored alcohol over me and his son .. at nearly 40 ... yes I get benefits .. and no I cant work as I'm epileptic and have suffered serious depression for many years .. I'm just getting over the latest incident, which has set me back another 6mths ... I didnt ask to be in this situation ..nor did I ask to be a single parent of a teenager with type1 .. We dont live in a council house .. apparently I didnt meet the criteria ... we dont go on holidays, have fancy cars, clothes etc, .. we have a small set amount to live on each week, I save a small amount each week so Nathan can have a good christmas .. any school trips etc .. I have paid for in full .. knowing that I could have asked the school to waver the fee .. I'm to proud ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Akasha (Apr 8, 2010)

I am going to set the record straight here, 
I ment no offence to anyone. Im sorry if i have caused offence. 

Im just a ratty ex-teenager who can see that people claim and get money they shouldn't, in turn causing those who need it to end up with the short end of the stick. 
I just want to make an honest living, and a happy life and life keeps throwing those damn lemons at me >.<


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

My sister is one of those who doesn't try. She gets ?650+ a month on benefits including incapcity and DLA. this really bugs me as she gets more DLA than me for what? I'm the one without a left hand for goodness sake. I am struggling to pay off bills n shes complaining she hasnt got the money to go out or pay off littlewoods but then says once shes got littlewoods down a bit is going to buy a new laptop!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had that option. me and the other half can't live on our own because noone will employ me so far and shes not even bothering to look!!!


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I am going to set the record straight here,
> I ment no offence to anyone. Im sorry if i have caused offence.
> 
> Im just a ratty ex-teenager who can see that people claim and get money they shouldn't, in turn causing those who need it to end up with the short end of the stick.
> I just want to make an honest living, and a happy life and life keeps throwing those damn lemons at me >.<



Lol .... I'm just ratty as well today hun ....  ... sick of the lemons too ... lol ...

I do hope the job situation turns up a diamond for you both ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I just want to make an honest living, and a happy life and life keeps throwing those damn lemons at me >.<



This is all I want too but no chance of getting it at mo =(


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 8, 2010)

I understand just where you are coming from, hope that things turn out good for you. I am at the moment trying to get our family out of a similar situation that happened 7 years ago that left us on benefits by studying at uni to get a career to pay the bills, & yes I agree there is some people that enjoy claiming benefits I am one that does not. 

Good luck for the future and sorry if I offended anyone, this was not my intention  

Pinkpig


----------



## Akasha (Apr 8, 2010)

I know the feeling Loubie. 
My sister (nothing wrong with her apart from lack of common sence), recently had a child, keeps complaining she cant afford to stay on SMP, got no money, yet everytime me oor mom speak to her shes been shopping and brought this and that ect. 
Dont worry, someone will take you on. just be willing to learn, and try most things. 


Anyone want lemonade.....


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

Just so annoying in the mean time! lol xx she will get her comeuppance  *evil laugh*


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 8, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Ugh. My contract is 'Unknown as to how long it will continue for'
> Could be tomorrow, could be in 3 months time.
> Otherhalf is out of work. Buying of house fell through last year and cant buy or rent until have jobs.
> 
> ...



I must say I'm not too happy with your comments. I am out of work, live on benefits with my 9 yr old daughter, having diabetes is not classed as disabled
I am fitter and healthier than some people 20 yrs younger than me(I am 52) still trying to find part-time work that fits in with looking after my child and I am a carer for my 86 yr old dad! From a out work,fedup,overthehill, honest and hardworking individual who WANTS A FLIPPING JOB -ALRIGHT!  p.s Don't take up a job as a comedian-you are not funny. Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd like to put the other side of the coin too. I have worked (although not currently) in IT and financial services for 25 years. In that time I have met countless people who don't know they are born, getting paid vast amounts for shoddy, poor quality work. However, for many of them they will never have to worry or wonder what it's like to be low-paid or without a job - they just get away with it and it is the honest, hard-working people that end up paying for their mistakes. I have worked with millionaires who are just looking for ways to make more money thatn they will ever spend and never give a penny to charity or to help anyone out. 

So, in my opinion the spongers and wastrels exist at both margins of the work divide. It's not just the dishonest people claiming benefits, but the greedy, money-grabbing types that sully the society we live in. The world would be a far better place without them!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 8, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hi ...
> 
> I'm sorry to here about your work contract coming to an end soon ..  .. I can fully understand how frustrating the situation you and your OH find yourselves in through no fault of your own .. Hopefully it won't be to long before you find jobs and another home that you can buy.
> 
> ...


Hear,Hear Heidi-I have already said what I think Sheena


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2010)

I just think the genuine people get tarred with the same brush unfortunetly as the fakes and sherkers out there. x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I just think the genuine people get tarred with the same brush unfortunetly as the fakes and sherkers out there. x



That's sadly very true Steff


----------



## Akasha (Apr 8, 2010)

Point there nothener. 
I aint looking to be a millionaire! just a middle class working person.
On that note, no i dont want to be a comedian either. (nor was i trying to be funny)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 8, 2010)

Can I add my two penneth here too please?

I am a recent graduate, and I lost my job last week. An archaeologists wage is barely enough to live on as it is, let alone having lost the job too. Yet I am now having to claim. I am not lazy, or a scrounger. I want to be a able to work, yet the current climate is exceptionally poor, and there are barely any archaeology jobs out there. I am trying my hardest. All I want is a job, having been very unlucky since graduating. 

Not everyone claiming is a scrounger or lazy.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

I look for work every day. And dont hear back from most of them and if I do its usually "Sorry you have not been chosen". I am pinning my hopes on a new deli/bakery that is opening up in my village for work as they are the only ones who haven't said no right off the cuff. I just want to be able to live and not have constant worry about how I am going to pay the next bill, and I love to move out my mum's too!! lol x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I just want to make an honest living, and a happy life and life keeps throwing those damn lemons at me >.<



Me too. I would dearly love to get a job, it doesn't have to be much, just enough to pay the bills. I'm so very tired of being on benefits and I've no pride left. I don't know how people manage on benefits and I don't know how they manage to cheat either. I'd get caught. I even felt guilty about appealing the decision of the medical assessment back in February that I was fit to work, when I wasn't.

I had a conversation with someone yesterday at the DWP who said I could continue to claim ESA until the appeal is heard, irrespective of whether I'm fit to work as long as the doctor is willing to give me certificates (he is). But I can't do that, I'm fit to work now IMHO, and that's that.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Me too. I would dearly love to get a job, it doesn't have to be much, just enough to pay the bills. I'm so very tired of being on benefits and I've no pride left. I don't know how people manage on benefits and I don't know how they manage to cheat either. I'd get caught. I even felt guilty about appealing the decision of the medical assessment back in February that I was fit to work, when I wasn't.
> 
> I had a conversation with someone yesterday at the DWP who said I could continue to claim ESA until the appeal is heard, irrespective of whether I'm fit to work as long as the doctor is willing to give me certificates (he is). But I can't do that, I'm fit to work now IMHO, and that's that.



ESA is rubbish, thats what I'm on. I get ?70 every 2 weeks!!!
btw whats IMOH???


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> ESA is rubbish, thats what I'm on. I get ?70 every 2 weeks!!!
> btw whats IMOH???



in my honest opinion


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahhhhh that makes sense now lol cheers Steff x


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> ESA is rubbish, thats what I'm on. I get ?70 every 2 weeks!!!
> btw whats IMOH???



Good god Loubie that's awful. I get the standard ?64.50 per week. How come they're just paying you half?

IMHO, In my humble opinion. It's IM speak irony.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

No idea, I get that and ?180 a month DLA for having one hand and thats it. No wonder Im struggling really is it lol.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Good god Loubie that's awful. I get the standard ?64.50 per week. How come they're just paying you half?
> 
> IMHO, In my humble opinion. It's IM speak irony.



Perhaps it's age-related?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

Shouldn't be the age is over 18.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it anything to do with living with parents?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 8, 2010)

Nopes apparently thats un-related. didnt even ask who i was living with


----------



## Akasha (Apr 9, 2010)

Loubie,
Could you not get erm, i thinks its mobility allowance? (Sorry, im pressuming you cant drive, correct me if im wrong) 
Mom gets that cause of the wheelchair. so much a month towards travel cost ect. not sure how much or the criteria for it....

Alison, 
I agree, i felt guilty about signing on for 6 weeks between jobs. even tho i'd paid tax since i was 16. 

Im not quite sure either what ESA is? Maybe it will go uo when you turn 21?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2010)

ESA (Employment Support Allowance) is the new name for statutory sick pay and should usually be paid at the same rate as JSA (Job Seeker's Allowance, or The Dole). Anyone over 18 would normally be entitled to the princely sum of ?64.50 per week. Why Loubie is getting half that I can't fathom.

Loubie, given your situation, you should be entitled to some element of the Disability Living Allowance and may also be entitled to a free bus pass from your local authority if you are registered disabled. Follow the link for details of DLA. You should also talk to the DWP about your benefits and ask why you aren't getting the full amount, although you should have had a letter explaining what, when, why and how you are being paid. Were you under 18 when your claim began?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 9, 2010)

Im on DLA, my total income a month is ?320.
Nopes only started to claim last May.
I took out a loan with the social fund and pay back ?15 a week. But if the total every two weeks should be ?129 (if my maths in correct) I am still down by almost ?30 even taking into account the loan I am paying back.
The loan was taken out to pay for part of the deposit for the flat thanks to the CAB for saying I would get help paying my rent when i moved in with the other half as my income was so low but the council decided to only pay us ?6 a week. So I moved out in January & finish paying off the loan at the end of the month.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 9, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Loubie,
> Could you not get erm, i thinks its mobility allowance? (Sorry, im pressuming you cant drive, correct me if im wrong)
> Mom gets that cause of the wheelchair. so much a month towards travel cost ect. not sure how much or the criteria for it....
> 
> ...



I cant get mobility as im not on the highest rate DLA. Stupid huh.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 9, 2010)

Jesus!!! 
See, my point exactly, the people who need it dont get it. 

My mom only found out the other day that she can get on the train for half price due to the wheelchair. 
She's been using the trains for prob 30ish years now, and they have only just told her!!!! 

If ESA and JSA should be paid at the same rate, i was only receiving ?102 every 2 weeks on JSA?! 
Although i think maybe the JSA is age related...


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 9, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Jesus!!!
> See, my point exactly, the people who need it dont get it.
> 
> My mom only found out the other day that she can get on the train for half price due to the wheelchair.
> ...



 Yeah JSA is age related. And apparently so is this according to their site. I was told once I'd been through the assesment stage then my money would go up. But no. I've been trying to call them all morning but to no avail.


----------



## margie (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that the benefit system can be daft. Does anyone remember there was a TV program and the job centre wanted to moved someone from JSA to what was then Incapacity Benefit - because he would be eligible for training then.  It would make more sense that you qualified for training irrespective of the benefit.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 9, 2010)

i've been told that under 25s qualify for something called 'backing britain' - get training and courses and stuff should it be needed.

I hate it, I have given myself a time limit of 1 month to get a job and get off the jsa. Especially as the jobshop scares me...


----------

